# Free Cam software? (FreeMill)



## DMS

I have been scouting out CAM software and came across this

http://www.mecsoft.com/freemill.shtml

Its a free CAM package from MEC Soft, the guys who make VisualMill, SolidCAM, AlibreCAM, etc.

Is this new? I haven't seen references to it before. Anybody used it? How well does it work. I will download it when I get home, but if it works out it could be great.


----------



## jumps4

I have checked it out but i dont use it because it uses stl format not dxf
have you checked out D2NC it i $79.00 and I use it for almost everything now. it loads right from inside mach3 it is really fast and easy
d2nc.com
watch the whats new video for version 2.9.9 they are under screencams. it takes me just a few minutes to make g-code now for 2d parts.
I am not a salesman for them i just think its so easy and i was having so much trouble before i found it.
steve


----------



## MGP

jumps4 said:


> I have checked it out but i dont use it because it uses stl format not dxf
> have you checked out D2NC it i $79.00 and I use it for almost everything now. it loads right from inside mach3 it is really fast and easy
> d2nc.com
> watch the whats new video for version 2.9.9 they are under screencams. it takes me just a few minutes to make g-code now for 2d parts.
> I am not a salesman for them i just think its so easy and i was having so much trouble before i found it.
> steve




Steve 
When make a hole from my CAD drawing in D2nc i can not stop it from making the hole look like a mickey mouse head 
its making a triangler pattern from start then after the hole is cut to were it stops and then back to start again?


----------



## Tony Wells

That sounds more like it's milling a boss rather than a hole.


----------



## DMS

I ended up looking at FreeMill, but didn't update this post (probably should have... never enough time).

It's pretty decent, but has a lot of limitations given it is a "teaser" for MecSofts for pay offerings. If you are doing 3d stuff in wood on a router, it would probably be great, but there is no facility for 2.5d stuff. You only get 1 type of 3d profiling, and 2 types of cutters as I recall (ball, square).

I ended up purchasing a copy of Alibre and AlibreCAM today. I have been playing with the demos for the last week and a half and everything seems pretty usable after some re-training (most of my experience is with SolidWorks).


----------



## DMS

MGP said:


> Steve
> When make a hole from my CAD drawing in D2nc i can not stop it from making the hole look like a mickey mouse head
> its making a triangler pattern from start then after the hole is cut to were it stops and then back to start again?



If you post the G-Code one of us can probably give you an idea of what it's trying to do.

Some of it could be related to your controller too, depending on whether the G-code is using cutter comp, and how your controller implements that. I have also had some programs be very creating with retracting and in-feeding the cutter.


----------



## jumps4

your cad drawing cannot have loose ends undeleted parts hidden. if there is 1 loose dot on the screen it will try to incorporate it. also we never did any drive tuning in the thread. send the dxf and the d2nc.tap to jumpscam@yahoo.com
and i'll check it and you can call on the phone
steve


----------



## jumps4

mgp
there is nothing wrong with your drawing
you have somehow set d2nc to arc in to make each pass instead of plunge or ramp down
if you look at the right of each pass you will see the cutter aproaching from outside at depth
give me a call we will fix it
steve


----------

